

Boids in JavaScript - matt1
http://www.emergentmind.com/boids

======
CmonDev
Boids? In JS? Who would've thought it's even possible... I have not seen
anything like this before. Especially not here:

[http://processing.org/examples/flocking](http://processing.org/examples/flocking)

PS: can we get over the little non-optional script language?

------
CodeCube
I love watching how the boids converge, and then small groups break away from
the pack every once in a while.

------
Breefield
[http://creativejs.com/2011/07/flockers/](http://creativejs.com/2011/07/flockers/)

